# rubber for sling bow?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I've made a few of these and I've tried theraband blue tubing (good with ring but hard to keep in nock on my arrow shot), chief aj rubber and the heavy Tex tube. I'm thinking theraband green may be good for a light arrow (250-300).I've thought about six single strands of1745 , maybe looped 2050s? What have you guys had success with regardless of configuration?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

A lot of times I had to do a trial and error to find my 'best' way.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was planning on using double heavy Tex tube on mine.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I usually use pseudotapered black theratube on tubeloop tabs. I find this works beautifully.

But i also have one set up with Express texbands (triples) on tubeloop tabs and that performs well too. If the black tube is too much for the arrow's spine rating then the texbands should be OK


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Gonna have to make one for dual tubes then, thanks


----------

